# shiny people



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá!

Não estou encontrando uma tradução adequada para _shiny_ no meu contexto.

O palestrante (consultor da empresa) está na sala de reunião com cinco executivos da empresa, mais o chefão.

"But I'm not going to lie to you. We're going to have to work hard to learn how to do what they do."
It took more than a few seconds for my words to sink in with the *shiny people* sitting around the table. 

Posso adiantar que elas não primam pela delicadeza nem pela beleza.

Agradeço as sugestões.


----------



## Brass

Oi, Maria Leopoldina.

O original (até pelas observações de outros trechos), parece bem inclinado a ironias.
Assim, suponho que "shiny people" possa ser traduzido como "pessoas brilhantes".

"Levou mais do que alguns poucos segundos para minha palavras entrarem nas cabeças das pessoas brilhantes que estavam à mesa".

Não tenho lá grande certeza, mas é o que me parece.


----------



## almufadado

Maria Leopoldina said:


> Olá!
> 
> Não estou encontrando uma tradução adequada para _shiny_ no meu contexto.
> 
> O palestrante (consultor da empresa) está na sala de reunião com cinco executivos da empresa, mais o chefão.
> 
> "But I'm not going to lie to you. We're going to have to work hard to learn how to do what they do."
> It took more than a few seconds for my words to sink in with the *shiny people* sitting around the table.
> 
> Posso adiantar que elas não primam pela delicadeza nem pela beleza.
> 
> Agradeço as sugestões.



Não conheçe aquela canção dos B52's "Happy, shiny people" ?

"Brilhantes" pode dar a ideia ambígua que eles são inteligentes (as in"mentes brilhantes") o que não deve ser o caso visto terem demorado a assimilar o que lhes foi dito. 

Não sei qual a situação ou local em que se encontram estas* "pessoas reluzentes"* mas pode escolher de entre:

As pessoas ilustres -> os ilustres 
Os famosos -> a nata (da sociedade)-> os distintos 
"os animais do social" (para um toque (toquão!) de ironia)
"os vistosos" -> 
"badalados"
"importantes"

No Brasil também há uma palavra para isso acho que as "socialites" ou parecida. 

A gente cá diz meio ironico meio sério *"a gente gira",* tipo são todos muito lindos e bem vestidos, tudo muito _fashion_. A ideia é que é tudo fachada, muita côdea e pouco miolo.

"Os lindinhos", cpara um tom completamente irónico.


----------



## anaczz

> "Brilhantes" pode dar a ideia ambígua que eles são inteligentes (as  in"mentes brilhantes") o que não deve ser o caso visto terem demorado a  assimilar o que lhes foi dito.



Sim, mas no Brasil é comum usar esse termo irônicamente.
Não sei se o grau de informalidade da tradução comporta, mas que tal modificar um pouco a sugestão do Brass para:

"Levou mais do que alguns poucos segundos para minha palavras entrarem  nas brilhantes cabecinhas das pessoas que estavam à mesa."


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Brass, Almufadado e Anaczz, muito obrigada pelas sugestões.


----------



## nativegringo

me parece pessoas brilhantes também. Poderia ser pessoas chiques mas não tenho certeza. Preciso mais contexto...


----------



## fernandobn97007

Não sei se "manda-chuvas" cairia bem aqui, o que acham?


----------



## Brass

Para mim, a ideia do Anaczz parece a que mais se encaixa no texto:

"Levou mais do que alguns poucos segundos para minha palavras entrarem nas brilhantes cabecinhas das pessoas que estavam à mesa." 

Lembrando que as outras amostras que já tivemos do trabalho mostram um alto grau de informalidade no texto.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Muito obrigada a todos pelas boas sugestões.


----------



## anaczz

Brass said:


> Para mim, a ideia do Anaczz ...



*da* Anaczz!


----------



## Brass

anaczz said:


> *da* Anaczz!


 

Ooooops... 
Anaczz, considerando que ontem foi o "dia do homem", espero que me perdoe o deslize!


----------



## anaczz

Dia do homem? Essa eu não sabia! Parabéns aos homens, então!


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Dia do homem? Essa eu não sabia! Parabéns aos homens, então!


 
Cá por mim diria que, sendo as coisas como têm sido até aqui, os homens estaõ de parabéns 364 dias por ano (e 365 nos bissextos).


----------



## Brass

Bom... eu também não sabia.
Aliás, passou bem em branco.
Só minha filha que me falou ,snif, snif!

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dia_Internacional_do_Homem


----------



## Chevere33

Although I think it means "beautiful people", I can't help but think of people who are in need of powder . . .


----------



## almufadado

Chevere33 said:


> Although I think it means "beautiful people", I can't help but think of people who are in need of powder . . .



Do you mean "people that regularly 'powder' their noses" ?


----------



## Chevere33

When I think of a "shiny" person, this is the picture I imagine:
http://distressedderma.com/images/skincare/celebrities/renee-zellweger-oily-skin.jpg

Whether or not she is a regular user of powder is anyone's guess, but on that day she surely needed it!


----------



## almufadado

Chevere33 said:


> When I think of a "shiny" person, this is the picture I imagine:
> http://distressedderma.com/images/skincare/celebrities/renee-zellweger-oily-skin.jpg
> 
> Whether or not she is a regular user of powder is anyone's guess, but on that day she surely needed it!



Oh ! You meant this kind of power !!! As I was thinking about Wall Street (economic consultants and such !), I guessed another kind of powder, more brownish !

I would go more in the lines of:

http://www.imdb.pt/title/tt0637923/

"Shiny" is often used in relation to something 
new : "My new shiny car" , 
vibrant, fashionable : "my  new shiny doll shoes"

And most of all of

fake glamour,  : 


> But not with­out a bizarre hint of irony: *It was a time of happy, shiny  peo­ple *— the shini­est were in the ura­nium mines, reads one poster.  Paranoia, pro­pa­ganda, mil­i­tary inva­sions. No, it’s not George W’s  America, reads another.


http://www.geist.com/dispatch/happy-shiny-people

"As pessoas cheias de glamour à volta da mesa " : the shiny people around the table -> the glamorous people around the table


----------



## Chevere33

almufadado said:


> "As pessoas cheias de glamour à volta da mesa " : the shiny people around the table -> the glamorous people around the table



Isso é, acho ---cheias de glamour. Acho perfeito.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Digerindo tudo que foi dito acima, eu arriscaria "os figurões sentados em volta da mesa". Acho que "bacanas" também caberia mas é talvez popular demais para o contexto.


----------



## almufadado

GOODVIEW said:


> Digerindo tudo que foi dito acima, eu arriscaria "os figurões sentados em volta da mesa". Acho que "bacanas" também caberia mas é talvez popular demais para o contexto.



Cá no burgo, também é (inevitável) o uso de "figurões" na forma erudita e de "coirões" na forma popular. Ambas querem dizer ... numa analogia com uma vaca magra " muito couro e pouca carne".

" "Os" faz figura"  aqueles que só fazem figura, num sentido depreciativo de "figurantes". 

Os/As "Faz número"  literalmente só estão lá para a contagem.  

"Fazer figura de_ "de corpo presente" "_  idem ao "fazer número" mas com a _hint_ que não pensam.

PS : Os caracóis estão a bloquear o meu "dicionário mental" português ... hint .... que coisa !!!!


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Goodview, embora com um pouco de atraso, obrigada pela sugestão.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Maria Leopoldina said:


> Goodview, embora com um pouco de atraso, obrigada pela sugestão.



Maria,
Desculpe pela sugestão talvez extemporânea mas é que, no início, eu estava em dúvida sobre o significado da expressão e preferi não dar pitaco. Com a troca de opiniões acabei chegando à conclusão que apresentei e queria compartilhar, no caso de poder ajudar em alguma coisa.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

GOODVIEW, gostei das sugestões. Obrigada.


----------

